# I hate Facebook



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I stopped using it a year ago but the Mrs. still likes it. One of her friends posted a link to CNN Espanol that claimed a Chilean who was in New York for a three day conference last week tested positive in Santiago for Ebola after returning. I checked CNN, FOX, Google News and realized it was a hoax. Thankfully.

I hate Facebook.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

FB is just one facet of the machine that is controlling the "News" you receive. Hate the people for not doing the research on the information they are posting.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ditto - FB sucks


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Not a fan of FB either. Tried it over a year ago for about 2 weeks. It's amazing who "finds" you...

BTW Hanson, what is that on your bed in your signature?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> BTW Hanson, what is that on your bed in your signature?


Glad you brought that up. hehe


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha I was trying to be polite


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its a early warning system, first thing Egypt did when the riots started was ban Facebook and twitter... 

But the news is questionable at best, and msm are slow...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Facebook is destroying its brand but it's users are helping.

I have a few friends that share every cliche so called photo and game they come across.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Facebook is destroying its brand but it's users are helping.
> 
> I have a few friends that share every cliche so called photo and game they come across.


Wish there was a way to block games requests...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe Facebook is of the devil's BS and have never participated in that nonsense.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

While I have a page, all my 'friends' appear to have stopped following me because I constantly post news bits about obummer and his devils and their shinanigans. The lemmings don't want to hear it but I got a little bit of truth in them for a little while. That is one "LIBERAL" site. Probably be shutting mine down soon anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Emailed this to Wifey so she could read it while I was at work. Got a text later that day, telling me she had deactivated her account after reading it.

FACEBOOK POSES A THREAT TO EVERY AMERICAN | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Emailed this to Wifey so she could read it while I was at work. Got a text later that day, telling me she had deactivated her account after reading it.
> 
> FACEBOOK POSES A THREAT TO EVERY AMERICAN | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


Wow... I quit using Facebook after being found by people I'd never cared to hear from again. Hope my "threat score" didn't get too high before that.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess it depends on what you use FB for. My old unit keeps in touch with FB and I have no problem with that aspect of it. On the other hand, why in the hell someone feels compelled to post pictures of little thing that happens in their life is beyond me, and this constant request to play some idiotic game annoys the hell out of me. As for the "news", who in their right mine would go to FB for news?


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I was on FB for awhile but I got so fed up of the sheeple posting what they had done that day or where and what they had for lunch, i got so bored with it i cancelled my account, that must have been over 2 years ago and i don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I guess it depends on what you use FB for. My old unit keeps in touch with FB and I have no problem with that aspect of it. On the other hand, why in the hell someone feels compelled to post pictures of little thing that happens in their life is beyond me, and this constant request to play some idiotic game annoys the hell out of me. As for the "news", who in their right mine would go to FB for news?


I have heard that FB "can" be a good source of news. But you have to filter the bs and hoaxes. For instance: you can see what the locals are saying on the front lines in an area such as Ferguson. But twitter does the same thing.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

BagLady said:


> BTW Hanson, what is that on your bed in your signature?


I was on a moto roadtrip a few weeks ago with a close friend I have known for the past 25 years or so. For the past 4 years we have gone on an annual trip. Last year, my bike broke down and there was no cell service, so he rode off to seek help, leaving me in Nowhere, Kentucky. As I waited for help, two pick-up trucks pulled up, one stopping in front of my bike and one behind my bike. I became incredibly nervous, actually frightened as one guy got out of his truck in front of me and two guys from the truck behind me. I had zero weaponry, no Mace, no nothing. They walked up from two directions and asked what the problem was and I said my bike broke down, and that my friend went to get help and was due back any minute. I had no idea when he was going to return. I was near a panic. They offered to put my bike on their pick-up and take me to a service station, but I politely declined. I am sure that I was shaking; dammit, why didn't I have anything to protect myself or why didn't I hide in the woods? Hell, take the damn bike; I should have avoided this type of situation. Miraculously, as I was standing there waiting to get rolled, I heard a Harley approaching in the distance and it turned out to be my college buddy, with the flatbed tow behind him. I vowed to never ride again without any weaponry.

Fast forward to about a month ago when we took this year's trip. We rode all day, checked into our hotel room and proceeded to talk glowingly about the day's ride while downing substantial quantities of beer. Our conversation turned to that fateful day and my buddy, knowing that I brought a couple of knives and Mace on the ride, walked over to my gear and unsheathed one of my knives. He admired it for a few seconds, said "think fast" and threw it underhand towards me. I had plenty of time to get out of the way and he knew it as well; he threw it softly. I quickly moved and the knife went clean through the cover, the blanket, the sheet and embedded itself into the mattress up to the hilt. That was the photo I took. Obviously I could have gotten hurt but not really. It was a soft toss, but it seemed incredibly funny at the time so I took a picture.

That's the story.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> I was on a moto roadtrip a few weeks ago with a close friend I have known for the past 25 years or so. For the past 4 years we have gone on an annual trip. Last year, my bike broke down and there was no cell service, so he rode off to seek help, leaving me in Nowhere, Kentucky. As I waited for help, two pick-up trucks pulled up, one stopping in front of my bike and one behind my bike. I became incredibly nervous, actually frightened as one guy got out of his truck in front of me and two guys from the truck behind me. I had zero weaponry, no Mace, no nothing. They walked up from two directions and asked what the problem was and I said my bike broke down, and that my friend went to get help and was due back any minute. I had no idea when he was going to return. I was near a panic. They offered to put my bike on their pick-up and take me to a service station, but I politely declined. I am sure that I was shaking; dammit, why didn't I have anything to protect myself or why didn't I hide in the woods? Hell, take the damn bike; I should have avoided this type of situation. Miraculously, as I was standing there waiting to get rolled, I heard a Harley approaching in the distance and it turned out to be my college buddy, with the flatbed tow behind him. I vowed to never ride again without any weaponry.
> 
> Fast forward to about a month ago when we took this year's trip. We rode all day, checked into our hotel room and proceeded to talk glowingly about the day's ride while downing substantial quantities of beer. Our conversation turned to that fateful day and my buddy, knowing that I brought a couple of knives and Mace on the ride, walked over to my gear and unsheathed one of my knives. He admired it for a few seconds, said "think fast" and threw it underhand towards me. I had plenty of time to get out of the way and he knew it as well; he threw it softly. I quickly moved and the knife went clean through the cover, the blanket, the sheet and embedded itself into the mattress up to the hilt. That was the photo I took. Obviously I could have gotten hurt but not really. It was a soft toss, but it seemed incredibly funny at the time so I took a picture.
> 
> That's the story.


LOL Good story! I wouldn't have guessed that was a knife.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. I've been wondering why you stabbed a bed but was afraid to ask. :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Two thoughts, to Deebo, on his phone,bits looks like a sex toy, 
And, I use f.b. Just to keep up with My Arkansas friends and family, and for entertainment. 
Got a friend, who was dating my cousin, last year, fast forward a year later, she been in love about five times and just got married to her dream of a man. Kinda funny to see people I used to do bad stuff with all "goody goody " now .
I know, I'm bad.... Oh yeah, and every time I see a girl from highschool that wouldn't date a fat guy, they are let's say "larger than life"!
I am a vendictive old asshole.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Wish there was a way to block games requests...


There is, go too account settings, left side you will find blocking, click on it, follow the page down too app blocking. click on all the ones you want blocked. I did, no more of those requests. Hope this helps.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I've been wondering why you stabbed a bed but was afraid to ask. :lol:


Oh just be honest. You didn't think it was the bed getting stabbed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Facebook is a good crime fighting tool. You have no idea the number of Bubbas that are arrested for wildlife violations after posting pics of themselves and their "kill" on FB. Out of season, protected species, etc.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

One of my SIL's must be on the top level of the threat list!.she and my BIL are all over FB,posting all kinds of bs,like,overthrow the govt,pics of their firearms,separate from the rest of California,(they live in the extreme north,they want to be in the state of Jefferson)....lots of crap like that.they are supposedly disabled and have pics of the older house (in addition to theirs)they bought,fixing it up,gardening,building stuff etc,..(disabled, WTF!)..funny thing,my wife was talking to her brother yesterday(her birthday)and he told her a very well dressed woman walked up their 1/4 mile driveway for a drink of water(WATER?) they gave her some and my sil the blabbermouth started blabbing all of her bs to a perfect stranger!.talk about opsec!.I was talking to the wife about this and said,cant she keep her fing mouth shut just for a moment?.my wife mentioned to her bro that you guys should be freekin careful!.he called later and I told him,and you didn't go down near the road with your binos and surveil her to see what she was driving or what?.you tool!.we FB'd for a while as it was the only way we could contact one of our nephews at a FOB in the "Stan" but,after he came back we wiped our pic and posts and just watch to see what our family and friends are doing.we never post anymore.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The trouble with relying on FB for info is that posts are censored. During that truck rally in DC--was it last year?--posts were being pulled left and right so organizers couldn't get the word out. So you might get news, but it'll be carefully selected news. Sounds familiar.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hanson, interesting story. I had thought it was a knife, but then I thought, No one in their right mind would stab a mattress...::saber::
Good one!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Most people do not know how to use Facebook and never bother learning, just go through the motions of posting selfies and occasional updates, Facebook can be so much more. I work in social media- use Facebook, Twitter and other outlets daily, really great tools for both, business and community organizing, sky is the limit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Most people do not know how to use Facebook and never bother learning, jus go through the motions of posting selfies and occasional updates, Facebook can be so much more. I work in social media- use Facebook, Twitter and other outlets daily, really great tools for both, business and community organizing, sky is the limit.


NSA alert! DHS alert! Probably CIA and SVR, too!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> NSA alert! DHS alert! Probably CIA and SVR, too!!!


What is DHS and SVR?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> What is DHS and SVR?


Ah, so you admit to being NSA and CIA!

ALERT!!! ALERT!!!!!


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> What is DHS and SVR?


DHS is Department of Homeland Security (USA) and I believe SVR refers to modern day KGB, which prior I believe was the GRU.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hansonb4 said:


> DHS is Department of Homeland Security (USA) and I believe SVR refers to modern day KGB, which prior I believe was the GRU.


She knows darned well what they are. She is the cat, playing games with a mouse!

ALEEEERRRRRTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I need a sandwich


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All fun aside, have a good day. I have to go to work. Any other transmission will be conducted with much pain and the infernal tablet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

On the Facebook topic (not work related), I'm in a bit of trouble today. This weekend I unfriended about 40 people, got tired of constant baby photos, baby/toddler nap updates, toilet-training updates..etc I couldn't stand it anymore, so now my unhappy acquaintances are after me with allegations that I'm mean and insensitive  I do recommend pruning your content of "friends" regularly or you might go mad.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> All fun aside, have a good day. I have to go to work. Any other transmission will be conducted with much pain and the infernal tablet.


You too, Denton


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> ...allegations that I'm mean and insensitive...


Welcome to my world.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I need a sandwich


As long as you're going into the kitchen, how about making me a sandwich too?:-D


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As long as you're going into the kitchen, how about making me a sandwich too?:-D


Grilled spicy Chinese eggplant with garlic and extra hot sauce


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I signed up for FB because of the veteran and history pages, plus my own local veteran organizations and my old Army unit have pages.
I do not post personal stuff. My "friends" are limited in number.

Besides, where else can an old vet laugh his butt off at a page like Awesome Shit My Drill Sergeant Said? If y'all have FB, try that page.::clapping::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Grilled spicy Chinese eggplant with garlic and extra hot sauce


Ooooo! I LOVE hot sauce. I have probably 6 open bottles of different types in the refrigerator right now. Mexican, Jamaican, Louisiana, even Vietnamese.
Well, the Vietnamese is really made in California, but the owner is an immigrant. And I get it at the local Vietnamese grocery (I used to be very, very nervous going there, and the hair on my neck still stands up when I hear the women talking in the native tongue).
Red chili, green chili, habanero, datil, tabasco, ..........................


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Toronto, you know, that is is LAW, that if you are asked if your the police, and lie, it's s federal offense, punishable by having your children born naked and hungry.


----------

